# My first morel find!!



## mushroomnate (May 26, 2016)

Hi, everyone! I'm Nate. Recently discovered my passion for wild mushrooms and have been doing tons of research and foraging.

I was getting a bit discouraged last week after my 5th morel hunt turned up nothing, that maybe in the middle of the city there were none to be found. A few days later, I decided to head back to a spot I had already visited, hoping to photograph a pheasant back I'd seen growing on a log there. I knelt down to get at a better angle to take the photo, annnnnd....



3 morels were hiding quietly behind the log! I felt dizzy with excitement - almost like I was high! I plucked them, being careful to leave the stumps behind, took a step back, and BAM!


[img]

Another one! I picked it and kept looking. Unfortunately I didn't find any more there (I suspect these were a few late season stragglers), but I was THRILLED and HOOKED!!

This was my take for the day:



[img]


Just today I went back to that spot (hoping that after a good rain and some humidity I'd find another couple), and found this whopper:



[img]



Who knows if I'll find any more this year, but I'm hopelessly hooked!! Just wanted to share my excitement with my first ever morel find! :)


----------



## shroomtrooper (May 12, 2013)

Yeah, I remember my first couple year, nice Mushroomnate. You are hooked now, welcome aboard


----------



## tundraking (Jun 3, 2013)

Congrats mushroomnate! And welcome. This is the perfect year for late flushes!


----------

